# Phyllobates Terribilis sex ratios?



## wimpy (Dec 14, 2006)

Just wanted to know what size group would be best in a 50 gal. horizontal? What kind of sex ratio do they throw? Do the different color morphs throw different ratios? Approx. how many Terribilis would be neccesary to get a pair? Also, how many years could a group/colony last? I can't seem to find much info on the lifespan of terribs.

I've got a 50 gal. tank thats been sitting in the garage that I thought of setting up horizontally on the floor under a rack for some. Also, the floor temps would be around 65*-66* through most of the cold season. Is this too cold?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

temps are fine for terribs. I keep mine at those temps in winter. 76F in summer. Mine are 4 yr old, going strong.

They run male heavy IME. 2 to 1

I'd shoot for 4 [possibly 6] in your 50. Start out with as many as you can afford comfortably and buy from someone who has more than one breeding pair so you can avoid breeding sibs.

Best,
Shawn



wimpy said:


> Just wanted to know what size group would be best in a 50 gal. horizontal? What kind of sex ratio do they throw? Do the different color morphs throw different ratios? Approx. how many Terribilis would be neccesary to get a pair? Also, how many years could a group/colony last? I can't seem to find much info on the lifespan of terribs.
> 
> I've got a 50 gal. tank thats been sitting in the garage that I thought of setting up horizontally on the floor under a rack for some. Also, the floor temps would be around 65*-66* through most of the cold season. Is this too cold?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Orange and yellow tend to skew male heavy(up to 14:1) and mints tend female heavy to 50/50, in my experience.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

do female terribilis have that same look that female tincs have, being that their belly kinda has cleavage? Cuz one of mine looks different from all the rest and has a line down the center of its belly, its the largest out of all my orange terribs, the second largest tries to call when i play the audio file of a terribilis calling, im really hoping that ive got a female...any help would be greatly appreciated thanks, also im not exactly sure on the age, Aaron you would know, i remember receiving them on april first, just not sure how old they were OOW, so im gonna guess they are atleast 9 months


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well that is not really a great sexing mechanism as this can occur in males as well.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

ahhh ok yeah i just wasnt sure. thanks what is the best way to tell, just by call? When the one male tries to call the one i think is a female always comes out too and starts looking for the call, it is the most responsive when the one male tries to call


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Females will be larger....once breeding age.

Males call readily...even when multiples in same tank. So if ones doesnt call, it is likely a girl.

S


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

okay thanks, i hope ive got a foxy little lady, lol


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I thought that females have a call as well Shawn... Or is it completely different? All I know is that my male calls like crazy most of the time. SO I would assume that is probably a good indicator.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

to be honest Sarah, I've never actually heard female call myself. I know it is a 'common' knowledge thing, but that doesnt necessarily make it a common occurrence. I have 3.3 for 4 years and have not observed a calling female. At one point I had 5 boys, all calling [yours of course being one of best singers ]

[and I know that as soon as this is posted someone is going to say their females call ]

If the frog is bigger, and doesnt readily call like a bird, I think you can safely assume it is a girl...say 90% of the time. IMO.

Shawn


----------

